# espaliered = (για δέντρο) μεγαλωμένο σε σπαλιέρα (δηλ. πλαίσιο για τη δισδιάστατη ανάπτυξη δέντρων)



## kattos (Nov 17, 2012)

Οι σχετικές προτάσεις από τη μονογραφία που μεταφράζω:

At Pefkou there were seven orange trees, one free standing and six espaliered against the wall of a house (après de l'ostel).
...
The espaliered orange trees at Pefkou were probably planted along a south-facing wall.

Υπάρχει κάποιος όρος στα ελληνικά για το espaliered;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espalier

Ή έχετε κάποια ιδέα πως μπορώ να το πω περιφραστικά;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα.
Espalier είναι η πέργ(κ)ολα, το καφασωτό
Δέντρο κλαδεμένο σαν καφασωτό, θα σου έκανε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Εγώ τα ξέρω να τα λένε και σπαλιέρες αυτά. :) Οι πορτοκαλιές στου/της/στην (?) Πεύκου, που στέκονται (σε) σπαλιέρα,...


Πού είναι αυτό το μέρος, να βρίσκαμε καμιά φωτογραφία, να βλέπαμε τι είναι;


----------



## kattos (Nov 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

πρόκειται για το "περιβόλι του πεύκου" στη μεσαιωνική Λευκωσία. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω οι πορτοκαλιές ακουμπούσαν σ' έναν τοίχο. Δεν μπορώ δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιήσω τις λέξεις καφασωτό, πέργολα ή σπαλιέρα. Αν υπήρχε η λέξη 'σπαλιαρισμένες' θα με βόλευε ... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Αν η σπαλιέρα είναι λέξη από ειδικό λεξιλόγιο και δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα γνωστή, μήπως πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια άλλη παρομοίωση ή περιγραφή; Π.χ. στέκονταν σαν αγκαλιασμένοι σύντροφοι δίπλα στη μάχη ή στέκονταν δίπλα δίπλα, πλέκοντας με τα κλαδιά τους ένα φράχτη (ίσως όπως στην επόμενη εικόνα):


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2012)

Να πω την αμαρτία μου, παρόλο που ασχολούμαι με την κηπουρική, είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούω τη σπαλιέρα. Δεν σου κρύβω ότι αν την έβλεπα γραμμένη, η πρώτη μου αναρώτηση θα ήταν μήπως πρόκειται για ανορθόγραφη σκαλιέρα. :)
Μ' αυτό θέλω να πω απλώς: μολονότι σίγουρα σε εξυπηρετεί ως λέξη, θα την καταλάβουν αυτοί που θα τη διαβάσουν; Γι' αυτό σου έγραψα στην αρχή _κλαδεμένο σαν καφασωτό_. Αν ίσως βάλεις και _κατακόρυφο_, νομίζω πως δίνεται η εικόνα.
Αλλά, το ξαναλέω, αυτή είναι απλώς η γνώμη μου, ε; ;)

Εδιτ:


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2012)

Ένας κυριούλης που πουλάει σπαλιέρες λέει ότι πουλάει και *δέντρα διαμορφωμένα*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Η ιστορία της λέξης έχει ενδιαφέρον. Από την ελληνική _σπάθη_ είχαμε στα υστερολατινικά το υποκοριστικό _spathula > spatula_ (πλευρά, πλάτη). Από εκεί είχαμε την ιταλική _spalla_ «ωμοπλάτη» και στη συνέχεια τη γαλλική _épaule_ «ώμος». Από τη _spalla_ προέκυψε επίσης το ιταλικό _spalliera_, που είναι εδώ οι πάσσαλοι στο ύψος του ώμου. Η _spalliera_ έδωσε το γαλλικό (και αποκεί το αγγλικό) _espalier_.


----------



## Themis (Nov 17, 2012)

Εγώ ο παντελώς άσχετος περί την κηπουρική αναφέρω ότι το φρέσκο γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό Πατάκη/Λαρούς δίνει για το espalier:
επιτοίχιο σύστημα στήριξης αναρριχώμενων, η παλμέτα, η σπαλιέρα


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το υποκρυπτόμενο νόημα είναι ότι τα δέντρα κλαδεύονται στο ύψος του ώμου τους. Του δικού τους, όχι του ανθρώπινου. Και με το κλάδεμα καθοδηγείται η διαμόρφωση του «κεφαλιού».


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Espalier (/ɨˈspælɪər/ or /ɨˈspæli.eɪ/) is the horticultural and ancient agricultural practice of controlling woody plant growth originally for the production of fruit, by pruning and tying branches to a *frame* so that they grow into a *flat plane*, frequently in formal patterns, *against a structure such as a wall, fence, or trellis*, and also plants which have been shaped in this way.

Espalier, trained into *flat two-dimensional forms*, are ideal not only for decorative purposes, but also for gardens in which space is limited. In a temperate climate, they may be planted next to a wall that can reflect more sunlight and retain heat overnight or planted so that they absorb maximum sunlight by training them parallel to the equator. These two facts allow the season to be extended so that fruit matures over a longer period.

Αυτό που βλέπουμε από τη Wikipedia και τις φωτογραφίες είναι ότι πρόκειται για δέντρα με δισδιάστατη ανάπτυξη, με συμπιεσμένο φύλλωμα επειδή αναγκάζονται να μεγαλώσουν περιορισμένα από το πλαίσιο (σπαλιέρα) και τον τοίχο. Προτείνω «με δισδιάστατη ανάπτυξη του φυλλώματος».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προτείνω «με *δισδιάστατη *ανάπτυξη του φυλλώματος».


Έλα, πες την αλήθεια: Επίτηδες το κάνεις τώρα για να (ξαν)ανάψουν τα αίματα και με τα _διδιάστατος _vs _δισδιάστατος _/ _τριδιάστατος _vs _τρισδιάστατος_, ε; :devil:


----------



## kattos (Nov 17, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Το 'επιτοίχιος' μου αρέσει. Αλλά αν πω 'επιτοίχιες πορτοκαλιές', θα καταλάβει κανείς; :) Ίσως και 'πορτοκαλιές που εφάπτονται του τοίχου', εκτός κι αν βρω τον εξειδικευμένο όρο από κανένα γεωπόνο!


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Έλα, πες την αλήθεια: Επίτηδες το κάνεις τώρα για να (ξαν)ανάψουν τα αίματα και με τα _διδιάστατος _vs _δισδιάστατος _/ _τριδιάστατος _vs _τρισδιάστατος_, ε; :devil:


Μπα, αλλού χώνω τις προκλήσεις μου. Αυτά τα λέω και τα γράφω έτσι: _δισδιάστατος_ και _τρισδιάστατος_.

kattos, στο δεύτερο παράδειγμά σου («The espaliered orange trees at Pefkou were probably planted along a south-facing wall») δεν θα μπορούσες να πεις _επιτοίχιος_. Θα μπορούσες όμως να πεις «με το συμπιεσμένο φύλλωμα».


----------



## drazen (Nov 17, 2012)

"Κουρεμένες";


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2012)

A shrub or tree that has been trained to grow flat against a wall or framework.
http://www.answers.com/topic/espalier#ixzz2CUjFGSgB

Θα το πω άλλη μια φορά και δεν θα επιμείνω άλλο: δέντρο αναπτυγμένο/πλεγμένο/κλαδεμένο/διαμορφωμένο κτό, σε κάθετη πέργκολα/καφασωτό (κι ας μπει τώρα ο Ζάζουλας να ρωτήσει _κάθετη σε τι;_ :twit:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Εδώ υπάρχει μια αναφορά ότι ήταν «πίσω από το υποστατικό του περιβολιού»:




Ν. Παταπίου said:


> Όντως υπήρξε πλουσιότατο το Περιβόλι του Πεύκου, [...] Επίσης υπήρχαν επτά νεραντζιές, εδώ με την έννοια της πορτοκαλιάς, μάλλον, και όχι της γνωστής ως κιτρομηλιάς στην Κύπρο, ενώ περιγράφεται και η θέση τους στο περιβόλι. Για παράδειγμα μία ήταν μόνη της και οι άλλες έξι πίσω από το υποστατικό του περιβολιού.



Προφανώς ψάχνεις για κάποιον επιθετικό προσδιορισμό. Αναρωτιέμαι αν σου κάνει το «στοιχημένες μπροστά στον μαντρότοιχο».


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2012)

..
Κάνω σαββατιάτικες βόλτες σε ιστοσελίδες κηποτεχνίας και αγροπονίας, όπου οι ειδικοί γράφουν για τη *διαμόρφωση της κόμης* των δέντρων, κυρίως με κλάδεμα (ή _κλάδευμα_, όπως το γράφουν στα πανεπιστημιακά εγχειρίδια και σημειώσεις) και κατάλληλη στήριξη των βλαστών και των κλαδιών: *κλάδεμα διαμόρφωσης σχήματος* στα νεαρά δέντρα και *κλάδεμα καρποφορίας* για τα ανεπτυγμένα δέντρα στα οποία έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η καρποφορία (Στην νεανική ηλικία αποσκοπεί στη διαμόρφωση της κόμης του δέντρου. Στα ενήλικα δέντρα αποσκοπεί να δημιουργήσει μια ισορροπία μεταξύ βλαστήσεως και καρποφορίας ενώ στα γέρικα το κλάδεμα αποσκοπεί στην ανανέωση του δέντρου). Για το κλάδεμα διαμόρφωσης σχήματος αναφέρονται οι τύποι _κύπελλο_, _παλμέτα_, _άτρακτος, φουσέτο κ.ά._, αλλά μπαίνουμε σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες και όρους που πιστεύω ότι δεν χρειάζονται στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. 

At Pefkou there were seven orange trees, one free standing and six espaliered against the wall of a house (après de l'ostel).
...
The espaliered orange trees at Pefkou were probably planted along a south-facing wall.

_...και έξι κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένες κατά μήκος του τοίχου μιας οικίας.

Οι κατακόρυφα κλαδεμένες πορτοκαλιές στου Πεύκου είχαν πιθανότατα φυτευτεί κατά μήκος ενός τοίχου που έβλεπε στο νοτιά_.






Or something along these lines, vertical planes, walls, whatever. 
Υπάρχουν αρκετές κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένες διατυπώσεις στο νήμα.


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2012)

Στον Κήπο του Πεύκου βρίσκονταν εφτά πορτοκαλιές, η μια μοναχή και άλλες έξι διαμορφωμένες με κλαδέματα ν’ ακουμπούν και ν’ αναπτύσσονται στον τοίχο ενός σπιτιού.

Οι λυγισμένες πορτοκαλιές στου Πεύκου πιθανότατα ήταν φυτεμένες κατά μήκος ενός μεσημβρινού τοίχου.


----------



## kattos (Nov 19, 2012)

Ωραίες ιδέες. Μετά από μια σύνθεση: κατακόρυφα/δισδιάστατα κλαδεμένες πορτοκαλιές στοιχημένες κατά μήκος ενός τοίχου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Δεν είναι «κλαδεμένες». Το «διαμορφωμένες» που έχει δώσει κάποιος είναι η απόδοση του «trained» που έχει η Wikipedia (#11), που σημαίνει «caused to grow in a particular direction or into a required shape».


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι «κλαδεμένες». Το «διαμορφωμένες» που έχει δώσει κάποιος είναι η απόδοση του «trained» που έχει η Wikipedia (#11), που σημαίνει «caused to grow in a particular direction or into a required shape».



....is the horticultural and ancient agricultural practice of controlling woody plant growth originally for the production of fruit,* by pruning and tying* branches to a frame so that they grow into a flat plane, frequently in formal patterns, against a structure such as a wall, fence, or trellis, and also plants which have been shaped in this way.
Από εδώ
Χωρίς κλάδεμα, κανένα φυτό δεν διαμορφώνεται με τέτοιο τρόπο όσο κι αν το καρφώνεις σαν τον ληστή στο σταυρό δένεις σε πέργκολες, καφασωτά και άλλα εργαλεία μαρτυρίου διαμόρφωσης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το κλάδεμα είναι η αρχική φάση της διαδικασίας για να τιθασεύσεις το δέντρο, να το δέσεις στο πλαίσιο και να πετύχεις τη δισδιάσταση ανάπτυξη («so that they grow into a flat plane»). Αν πούμε «δισδιάστατα κλαδεμένες πορτοκαλιές», ο αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει ότι το σχήμα το πετύχαμε με κλάδεμα, όπως γίνεται στους φράκτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2012)

Ή _πορτοκαλιές κλαδεμένες παράλληλα με τον τοίχο_


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Λοιπόν, τελική διατύπωση, που θα βάλω και στον τίτλο. Δεκτές οι βελτιώσεις.
*espaliered* = (για δέντρο) μεγαλωμένο σε σπαλιέρα (δηλ. πλαίσιο για τη δισδιάστατη ανάπτυξη δέντρων).
Εναλλακτικά:
*espaliered* = (για δέντρο) διαμορφωμένο σε σπαλιέρα (δηλ. πλαίσιο για τη δισδιάστατη ανάπτυξη δέντρων).

Τι θέλω να πω (διαβάστε αφού δείτε και τις εικόνες):
Πρέπει να μπει περισσότερο στη ζωή μας, ή, έστω, στην ειδική ορολογία μας, η *σπαλιέρα*, αν θέλουμε να συνεννοούμαστε με λίγες λέξεις. Την έχουν οι ξένοι, την πουλάνε τα καταστήματά μας, δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το _καφασωτό_.
Στα κείμενα όπου πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε τον αναγνώστη να καταλάβει προσθέτουμε επεξηγηματική σημείωση (αμέσως μετά τον όρο —όπως έκανα πιο πάνω— ή σε υποσημείωση).
Η λέξη _κλάδεμα_ δεν χρειάζεται στη συνοπτική εξήγηση. Το κλάδεμα γίνεται προτού τοποθετήσουμε το δέντρο στη σπαλιέρα.
Απαιτείται να υπάρχει κάπου η λέξη _δισδιάστατος_. Ο στόχος δεν είναι το φουντωτό φύλλωμα, αλλά το φύλλωμα σαν εβραϊκή μενορά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> . Ο στόχος δεν είναι το φουντωτό φύλλωμα, αλλά το φύλλωμα σαν εβραϊκή μενορά.



Με την ευκαιρία, να βάλουμε και τη μενορά  (ελληνιστί επτάφωτη λυχνία);


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Κάτσε, κάτσε να προλάβω:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3740-menorah-(η)-μενορά-(η)-επτάφωτη-λυχνία


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάτσε, κάτσε να προλάβω:
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3740-menorah-(η)-μενορά-(η)-επτάφωτη-λυχνία



Καλά, καλά, δεν μας κυνηγάει κανείς! :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2012)

Ε, όχι και δι*σ*διάστατη! Ένσταση! (Βάλε και πού το έχουμε συζητήσει αυτό.)

Βέρνι, πρώτα ψάχνουμε στη Λέξι, οκ;:twit:


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Προηγήθηκε η απάντησή μου στο #14.
Για εσένα, και μια μικρή αφιέρωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2012)

Τη μέρα που θα γράψεις καθοίκι και λαίδη επειδή το λέει το ΛΚΝ, θα γράψω κι εγώ δισδιάστατος και τρισδιάστατος.:inno:

*Κτγμ* και μόνο, φυσικά, είναι ξεκάθαρα λάθος, δεν είναι ευφωνικό το -σ-, τίποτα. Το ΛΚΝ δεν δίνει άλλη λέξη από τρισδ-, τα δύο ή τρία παιδιά από την ίδια γέννα είναι δίδυμα και τρίδυμα, τα ιστιοφόρα είναι δικάταρτα και τρικάταρτα ενώ οι τρεις φορές καταραμένοι είναι τρισκατάρατοι, τα σχήματα έχουν από δύο ή τρεις διαστάσεις, δεν είναι δύο και τρεις φορές διαστασιολογημένα, άρα είναι διδιάστατα και τριδιάστατα. Τα σχήματα στον χώρο των τεσσάρων διαστάσεων είναι τετραδιάστατα, όχι τετρακισδιάστατα.

Και όσο για αναφορές στο ΛΚΝ, έχω κι εγώ: δι- και τρι-, όπου παρατούμε π.χ. το παράδειγμα: _τρι- 1 [tri] & τρί- [trí], όταν κατά τη σύνθεση ο τόνος ανεβαίνει στο α' συνθετικό : α' συνθετικό σε σύνθετα επίθετα και ουσιαστικά· (πρβ. τρισ-2). 1. προσδίδει την έννοια του αριθμού τρία στο β' συνθετικό: τρίγωνος, ~διάστατος_


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Γράφω _καθίκι_ και _λαίδη_, αλλά μην το πεις στο άλλο νήμα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2012)

Πάντως (όπως πρόσθεσα πιο πάνω), ακόμη και το ΛΚΝ γράφει _τριδιάστατος_. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Αν δεν έχουμε νήμα, να ανοίξουμε. Ας μην τα συζητάμε αυτά στη σπαλιέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2012)

Σωστό. Προσεχώς, λοιπόν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

..
Για μένα, για σένα, για όλους (πάρτε σειρά) :), a Pooktred tree:






και μια που καταλήξαμε στη σπαλιέρα, the next batch patch: 

Throughout the history of this art-form [tree shaping] there have been various names used to describe it. There are very few practitioners around the world, each with their own name for their techniques. The result has been no standard name for the art form to emerge. Though Richard Reames calls the whole art form arborsculpture, the following names are the most commonly encountered:

Arborsculpture = δενδρογλυπτική
Arbortecture = δενδροτεκτονική
Biotecture/Biotechture = βιοτεκτονική
Grown furniture
Living Art
Living furniture
Pleaching
Pooktre
Tree training






Aaye, Lothlórien! (Greg & Tim Hildebrandt)

http://www.dana-mad.ru/gal/images/Alan Lee/The Lord of the Rings Sketchbook/alan_lee_the lord of the rings_sketchbook_07_lothlorien01_med.jpg 
Lothlórien, 'The Lord of the Rings Sketchbook', Alan Lee


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

Μήπως πήρε το μάτι σου και πόσο κοστίζει η δεντροκαρέκλα; Γιατί την είχα βρει σε ένα από τα εικονολόγια του πίντερεστ και μ' άρεσε ;);)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

Πολλά μάλλον, γιατί πρέπει να φέρεις ή το συγκεκριμένο φυτό από την Αυστραλία (που δεν θα είναι φτηνό) ή τους δενδρογλύπτες Πίτερ Κουκ και Μπέκι Νόρδεϊ να διαμορφώσουν άλλο εξαρχής (και χρειάζεται καιρό): 

Their methods involve guiding a tree's growth along predetermined wired design pathways over long time periods. They shape growing trees both for living outdoor art and for intentional harvest. They most often use Myrobalan Plum for shaping. Examples of their functional artwork include a growing garden table, a harvested coffee table, hat stands, mirrors, and a gemstone neck piece.





People Trees 

Από την άλλη, μπορείς να πας εκεί να μάθεις την τέχνη κι όταν γυρίσεις, να φτιάξεις δενδρογλυπτά και για μας. :) 
Εκτός αν βρεις το κινητό της Γκαλάντριελ και την ψήσεις να σου ψάλλει κανένα καναπεδόδεντρο.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

Πάντως αυτό το δεντράκι το έχει σμιλέψει ο καιρός (κυρίως ο τσουχτερός άνεμος που φυσάει εκεί στα βόρεια). Θα το βρω και με τη φυλλωσιά του και θα σας το δείξω :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, όχι και δι*σ*διάστατη! Ένσταση! (Βάλε και πού το έχουμε συζητήσει αυτό.)





nickel said:


> [...] Για εσένα, και μια μικρή αφιέρωση.





drsiebenmal said:


> Τη μέρα που θα γράψεις καθοίκι και λαίδη επειδή το λέει το ΛΚΝ, θα γράψω κι εγώ δισδιάστατος και τρισδιάστατος.:inno: [...]





drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως (όπως πρόσθεσα πιο πάνω), ακόμη και το ΛΚΝ γράφει _τριδιάστατος_. :)





nickel said:


> Αν δεν έχουμε νήμα, να ανοίξουμε. Ας μην τα συζητάμε αυτά στη σπαλιέρα.





drsiebenmal said:


> Σωστό. Προσεχώς, λοιπόν.



Υλικό για εκείνο το προσεχώς (όταν αξιοποιηθεί, μπορεί να διαγραφεί από δω):

Τα σύνθετα του δύο γράφονται με δι– ή δισ–
Και, μια και πιάσαμε τις διορθώσεις, έχει κανείς όρεξη να αλλάξουμε τα δισδιάστατος και τρισδιάστατος σε διδιάστατος και τριδιάστατος;
Χμμμ, χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια τα διδιάστατος και τριδιάστατος και εξηγώ το γιατί με τον επόμενο τρόπο...
Όσο για το τρι-δισδιάστατος προτιμώ να κάνω λάθος με τους πολλούς
Προφανώς έχεις δίκιο με το σκεπτικό της έλξης, αλλά...


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πάντως αυτό το δεντράκι το έχει σμιλέψει ο καιρός (κυρίως ο τσουχτερός άνεμος που φυσάει εκεί στα βόρεια). Θα το βρω και με τη φυλλωσιά του και θα σας το δείξω :)



Perennial Paint Job in Denmark:







*shaped* (by Marianne Kjølner)
_The painters house_
This old pink house is situated at the old dunes, a few hundred meters from the west coast, a very windy place were there isn’t much that can grow. So the tree can only grow where it has shelter. It has looked this way always. No people, only nature involved.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

daeman said:


> _The painters house_
> This old pink house is situated at the old dunes, a few hundred meters from the west coast, a very windy place were there isn’t much that can grow. So the tree can only grow where it has shelter. It has looked this way always. No people, only nature involved.



Jeez, it's almost creepy...  Are you peeking behind my shoulder at my favorite blogs?


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

Όχι, και μένα από κάπου μου είχε έρθει (μπορεί να την είχα δει και στη Λέξι, αλλά βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω).
Μην το πεις πουθενά όμως, συντηρώ το μυστήριο και χτίζω σιγά σιγά τον θρύλο τον μύθο μου.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

daeman said:


> Όχι, και μένα από κάπου μου είχε έρθει (μπορεί να την είχα δει και στη Λέξι, αλλά βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω).
> Μην το πεις πουθενά όμως, συντηρώ το μυστήριο και χτίζω σιγά σιγά τον θρύλο τον μύθο μου.



Σσσσ, μην το πεις πουθενά -εγώ την είχα βάλει. ;) Και ουστ και γ(ι)αβρί μ'; Μια αντίφαση διακρίνω ή με φαίνεται;  :twit:


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

daeman said:


> No people, only nature involved.



Πρόκειται, ωστόσο, για μια τέχνη που, ως γνωστόν, οι Αιγύπτιοι είχαν κατακτήσει πολύ πριν από τα δέντρα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σσσσ, μην το πεις πουθενά -εγώ την είχα βάλει. ;) Και ουστ και γ(ι)αβρί μ'; Μια αντίφαση διακρίνω ή με φαίνεται;  :twit:



Έλα, σε βρήκα. 
«Γαβρί μ'» (αναγκαίο κακό), όχι «γ*ι*αβρί μ'» (ἰῶτα ἓν ἢ μία κεραία οὐ μὴ παρέλθῃ ἀπὸ τοῦ νόμου ἕως ἂν πάντα γένηται). :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρόκειται, ωστόσο, για μια τέχνη που, ως γνωστόν, οι Αιγύπτιοι είχαν κατακτήσει πολύ πριν από τα δέντρα.


Πώς μεταφράζεται το συγκεκριμένο ιερογλυφικό; _Είχε ένα λυσσασμένο χαμσίνι χτες, που ξερίζωνε φοίνικες -να, κάπως έτσι_;


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρόκειται, ωστόσο, για μια τέχνη που, ως γνωστόν, οι Αιγύπτιοι είχαν κατακτήσει πολύ πριν από τα δέντρα.



Of course; they had the advantage of two left feet, though. :laugh: 



bernardina said:


> Πώς μεταφράζεται το συγκεκριμένο ιερογλυφικό; _Είχε ένα λυσσασμένο χαμσίνι χτες, που ξερίζωνε φοίνικες -να, κάπως έτσι_;



Caption: Preparing for the finals of the _Walk like an Egyptian Dance Contest_, by Two Left Feet. ;)


----------



## Earion (Nov 19, 2012)

Μπράβο Δαεμάνε για τους θησαυρούς που μάζεψες.

Θυμάσαι, βέβαια, ότι ο πρώτος διδάξας την τέχνη της σπαρτής επιπλοποιίας (grown furniture) ήταν ο Οδυσσέας. Στη ραψωδία ψ (Bk XXIII), στ. 181-204, διηγείται πώς έφτιαξε με τα χέρια του το νυφικό κρεβάτι του:

Αυτά είπε εκείνη [η Πηνελόπη] δοκιμάζοντας τον άντρα της, μα τούτος
συχύστη κι είπε στη γυναίκα του τη γνωστικιά αναμμένος:

«Γυναίκα, αλήθεια, αυτός ο λόγος σου μες στην καρδιά με αγγίζει!
Ποιος το κλινάρι μετασάλεψε; Καλός τεχνίτης να ’ταν,
και πάλε θα του ’ρχόταν δύσκολο! Μόνο θεός μπορούσε,
αν ήθελε, να ’ρθεί κι ανέκοπα να το μετασαλέψει.
Μα απ’ τους θνητούς που ζουν δε γίνεται τη θέση να του αλλάξει
κανείς, κι ας είναι απά στα νιάτα του· το τορνευτό κλινάρι
τρανό σημάδι κρύβει· τα ’φτιαξαν τα χέρια τα δικά μου.


Φύτρωνε δέντρο, ελιά στενόφυλλη, μες στον αυλόγυρο μας,
ξεπεταμένο κι ολοφούντωτο, χοντρό σα μια κολόνα.
Και πήρα κι έχτισα τρογύρα του την κάμαρα με πέτρες
πυκνές ως πάνω, και τη σκέπασα καλά καλά με στέγη·
κι αφού της πέρασα πορτόφυλλα καλαρμοσμένα, στεριά, 
έκοψα απάνω της στενόφυλλης ελιάς κλαδιά και φούντα,
και τον κορμό απ’ τη ρίζα κλάδεψα, προσεχτικά, πιδέξια
με το σκεπάρνι πελεκώντας τον, με στάφνη ισιώνοντας τον,
κλινόποδο να γένει, κι άνοιξα με το τρυπάνι τρύπες.


Κει πάνω το κλινάρι εστήριξα, καλά πλανίζοντας το,
και με το μάλαμα το πλούμισα, το φίλντισι, το ασήμι!
τέλος λουριά από βόδι ετάνυσα, που απ’ την πορφύρα άστραφταν.
Το μυστικό σου το φανέρωσα σημάδι, μα δεν ξέρω
αν το κλινάρι ακόμα στέκεται, γυναίκα, για κανένας
το λιόδεντρο απ᾿ τη ρίζα του 'κοψε και του άλλαξε τη θέση.»


και σε μετάφραση Gilbert Murray:

So she spoke, and made trial of her husband. But Odysseus, in a burst of anger, spoke to his true-hearted wife, and said: 

“Woman, truly this is a bitter word that thou hast spoken. Who has set my bed elsewhere? Hard would it be for one, though never so skilled, unless a god himself should come and easily by his will set it in another place. But of men there is no mortal that lives, be he never so young and strong, who could easily pry it from its place, for a great token is wrought in the fashioned bed, and it was I that built it and none other. 

A bush of long-leafed olive was growing within the court, strong and vigorous, and girth it was like a pillar. Round about this I built my chamber, till I had finished it, with close-set stones, and I roofed it over well, and added to it jointed doors, close-fitting. 

Thereafter I cut away the leafy branches of the long-leafed olive, and, trimming the trunk from the root, I smoothed it around with the adze well and cunningly, and made it straight to the line, thus fashioning the bed-post; and I bored it all with the augur. Beginning with this I hewed out my bed, till I had finished it, inlaying it with gold and silver and ivory, and I stretched on it a thong of ox-hide, bright with purple. 

Thus do I declare to thee this token; but I know not, woman, whether my bedstead is still fast in its place, or whether by now some man has cut from beneath the olive stump, and set the bedstead elsewhere.”


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

Να ΄σαι καλά, βρε Φράνκι Εαρίωνα!:)

Κι επειδή βλέπω ότι το πάτε φιρί φιρί για ξύλο, ορίστε, πάρτε να 'χετε


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μπράβο Δαεμάνε για τους θησαυρούς που μάζεψες.
> 
> Θυμάσαι, βέβαια, ότι ο πρώτος διδάξας την τέχνη της σπαρτής επιπλοποιίας (grown furniture) ήταν ο Οδυσσέας. Στη ραψωδία ψ (Bk XXIII), στ. 181-204, διηγείται πώς έφτιαξε με τα χέρια του το νυφικό κρεβάτι του:



Μπράβο, Εαρίωνα! Φαίνεται πως έχω κλουβιάσει εντελώς. Αυτό ακριβώς έπρεπε να το θυμηθώ από προχτές, γιατί είναι ένα από τα αποσπάσματα της Οδύσσειας (όχι όλο αυτό που έβαλες, αυτό που έχω παρακάτω στα αγγλικά) που μ' έχουν απασχολήσει και επαγγελματικά, καθώς σ' ένα βιβλίο που είχα μεταφράσει (εναλλακτική, φουτουριστική ιστοριομυθολογία με πηγαινέλα από το παρελθόν - μυθολογικό και ιστορικό - στο μέλλον και πάμπολλες λογοτεχνικές αναφορές), η κλίνη και η περιγραφή της φιγουράριζε σε μια δραματική σκηνή κορύφωσης και λύσης προς το τέλος, στην αγγλική μετάφραση του Ρόμπερτ Φιτζέραλντ από το 1961 (στο βιβλίο μπήκε η μετάφραση των Καζαντζάκη-Κακριδή που παραθέτεις):

An old trunk of olive
grew like a pillar on the building plot,
and I laid out our bedroom round that tree,
lined up the stone walls, built the walls and roof,
gave it a doorway and smooth-fitting doors.
Then I lopped off the silvery leaves and branches,
hewed and shaped that stump from the roots up
into a bedpost, drilled it, let it serve
as model for the rest. I planed them all,
inlaid them all with silver, gold and ivory,
and stretched a bed between--a pliant web 
of oxhide thongs dyed crimson. 


Επίσης, από τη μετάφραση των Samuel Henry Butcher και Andrew Lang (1879): 

She said this to try him, but Ulysses was very angry and said, 

"Wife, I am much displeased at what you have just been saying. Who has been taking my bed from the place in which I left it? He must have found it a hard task, no matter how skilled a workman he was, unless some god came and helped him to shift it. There is no man living, however strong and in his prime, who could move it from its place, for it is a marvellous curiosity which I made with my very own hands.

There was a young olive growing within the precincts of the house, in full vigour, and about as thick as a bearing-post. I built my room round this with strong walls of stone and a roof to cover them, and I made the doors strong and well-fitting. Then I cut off the top boughs of the olive tree and left the stump standing. This I dressed roughly from the root upwards and then worked with carpenter's tools well and skilfully, straightening my work by drawing a line on the wood, and making it into a bed-prop. I then bored a hole down the middle, and made it the centre-post of my bed, at which I worked till I had finished it, inlaying it with gold and silver; after this I stretched a hide of crimson leather from one side of it to the other. 

So you see I know all about it, and I desire to learn whether it is still there, or whether any one has been removing it by
cutting down the olive tree at its roots."


Και στο πρωτότυπο:

ὣς ἄρ' ἔφη πόσιος πειρωμένη: αὐτὰρ Ὀδυσσεὺς
ὀχθήσας ἄλοχον προσεφώνεε κεδνὰ ἰδυῖαν:

"ὦ γύναι, ἦ μάλα τοῦτο ἔπος θυμαλγὲς ἔειπες:
τίς δέ μοι ἄλλοσε θῆκε λέχος; χαλεπὸν δέ κεν εἴη
καὶ μάλ' ἐπισταμένῳ, ὅτε μὴ θεὸς αὐτὸς ἐπελθὼν
ῥηϊδίως ἐθέλων θείη ἄλλῃ ἐνὶ χώρῃ.
ἀνδρῶν δ' οὔ κέν τις ζωὸς βροτός, οὐδὲ μάλ' ἡβῶν,
ῥεῖα μετοχλίσσειεν, ἐπεὶ μέγα σῆμα τέτυκται
ἐν λέχει ἀσκητῷ: τὸ δ' ἐγὼ κάμον οὐδέ τις ἄλλος.

θάμνος ἔφυ τανύφυλλος ἐλαίης ἕρκεος ἐντός,
ἀκμηνὸς θαλέθων: πάχετος δ' ἦν ἠύ̈τε κίων. 
τῷ δ' ἐγὼ ἀμφιβαλὼν θάλαμον δέμον, ὄφρ' ἐτέλεσσα,
πυκνῇσιν λιθάδεσσι, καὶ εὖ καθύπερθεν ἔρεψα,
κολλητὰς δ' ἐπέθηκα θύρας, πυκινῶς ἀραρυίας.
καὶ τότ' ἔπειτ' ἀπέκοψα κόμην τανυφύλλου ἐλαίης,
κορμὸν δ' ἐκ ῥίζης προταμὼν ἀμφέξεσα χαλκῷ
εὖ καὶ ἐπισταμένως, καὶ ἐπὶ στάθμην ἴθυνα,
ἑρμῖν' ἀσκήσας, τέτρηνα δὲ πάντα τερέτρῳ.
ἐκ δὲ τοῦ ἀρχόμενος λέχος ἔξεον, ὄφρ' ἐτέλεσσα,
δαιδάλλων χρυσῷ τε καὶ ἀργύρῳ ἠδ' ἐλέφαντι:
ἐκ δ' ἐτάνυσσα ἱμάντα βοὸς φοίνικι φαεινόν. 

οὕτω τοι τόδε σῆμα πιφαύσκομαι: οὐδέ τι οἶδα,
ἤ μοι ἔτ' ἔμπεδόν ἐστι, γύναι, λέχος, ἦέ τις ἤδη
ἀνδρῶν ἄλλοσε θῆκε, ταμὼν ὕπο πυθμέν' ἐλαίης." 

Εμ, αν δεν το έκανε πρώτος ο πολυμήχανος, από ποιον θα το περιμέναμε; :up: 

Κάττε (γάτος, έτσι; ), ευχαριστούμε για το νήμα με τις τόσες αφορμές. :)


----------



## kattos (Nov 21, 2012)

Σωστά γάτος :) Ναι είδες, τελικά η σπαλιέρα αποδείχτηκε καθόλου μπανάλ σαν θέμα ...


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

...
Επειδή το βρήκα σήμερα κατά τύχη στον Δημητράκο και θυμήθηκα το παρόν σχετικό νήμα:

*φυταγωγώ* -έω: καλλιεργώ φυτόν τι, ευθύνω, δίδω την προσήκουσαν διεύθυνσιν εις τους κλάδους φυτού: ΕΜ 886,30.

 

- Οι φυταγωγημένες πορτοκαλιές στου Πεύκου...
- Τι φυταγωγημένες λες εκεί; «Φωταγωγημένες» λέμε, σου ξέφυγε η μια κούπα στο ωμέγα, σου λέω, έω, ωαίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2016)

Themis said:


> Εγώ ο παντελώς άσχετος περί την κηπουρική αναφέρω ότι το φρέσκο γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό Πατάκη/Λαρούς δίνει για το espalier:
> επιτοίχιο σύστημα στήριξης αναρριχώμενων, η παλμέτα, η σπαλιέρα



Συκιές κουρεμένες παλμέτα (από εδώ).

Και η εικόνα από την απάντηση στα σχόλια εκεί:


----------

